# The Don's Buck - New Jersey transplant bags his first deer, Hocking Co. bruiser!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The Don is a friend of mine, through my younger brother (saugeyeslayer). He is from New Jersey and decided to come to Ohio to attend THE Ohio State University. Good move in my book. Anyways, last year he began expressing interest in the outdoors. My brother would bring him along fishing, and eventually The Don was outfishing us. He would come along hunting to spectate, and soon after got his hunting license. Before the season last year he bought a PSE Nova as a starter bow and began his quest to bag a deer. My brother, an excellent hunter and guide, took The Don along with him many times to our hunting grounds in Pickerington, Groveport and Hocking Co. Brother ended up getting a doe, but The Don was left deerless, fueling his passion for the hunt even more. I can remember last winter at an OSU get together, The Don had deer hunting on the mind bad. Talking about close calls with deer and how cool it was. He spoke of the symptoms of 'Buck Fever' us hunters know so well. I could tell he was hooked...bad. He did not end up getting a deer last year, albeit putting in a great effort as a beginner.

Fast forward to this year. Early in the season my brother got a nice 8 pt. on our Hocking property. We showed The Don how to field dress the deer and shared our stories of the morning hunt. I ended up tagging out on November 6th, but The Don was not finished. My brother and him had been watching and hunting our Hocking place expertly, and knew exactly where the bucks were chasing does. They had close calls with a few smaller bucks, and he actually got a shot at a very wide 8 pt. and missed. He was pretty let down, but we assured him that persistence would pay off.

On the morning of November 9th I recieved a text from my brother. It was a picture message, and I was sitting on the couch at my house drinking coffee and slowly getting myself ready for a day of vacation relaxation and trail cam checking/hiking. I opened the text and read the contents..."Muahahahaha" attatched to a picture of The Don holding up the rack of a very large, chocolate racked buck. I said out loud "no *&%*ing way"...I immediately called my brother and got some details. Matt had made a great shot on the "crabclaw" buck that had been roaming the land since the rut began. I immediately made my way down to the property to help drag the beast out. When I got there, I met a very excited The Don, brother, and another friend. The other friend had been told by The Don and my brother that he had bagged a small 6 pt. Boy was he surprised when we walked up on the 9pt. bruin that The Don bagged! He was excited and as giddy as I have ever seen him. The Don scored a great buck, a wallmounter. Of the 20+ years my dad/family has hunted and owned some of the land down there, this buck was the largest bagged to date. Here are a few pics of the deer and here is to a newly hooked hunter, The Don from New Jersey!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a really nice and wide deer. Thanks for the story. Send a few my way now would ya?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That's one heck of a buck. Gotta love that property


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that Buddy. I've seen some monsters down there, as I know you have.


So-- your not going to be down there this gun season? I'm actually going to make it down this year. I think we are leaving Saturday and coming back Wednesday. All depends on the weather. I'm not into hunting in the rain any more. To many injuries from the past to set in the cold damp weather. I'll be there in any other weather though. If your going down I may get in touch.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice deer and great story. It will be difficult for "The Don" to top this one in the future but I'd be willing to bet he's now hooked and will try. That rack looks especially big laying in the bed of that tiny little white pickup truck.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

that is a awesome deer and great story kirker. but u are right i remember when he was coming fishing with us and had no clue what to do. then a few trips later, he was out fishing all of us!! i think it had something to do with the great anglers he was enjoying the outdoors with


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

dang kyle dosent anybody you hunt with wear camo pants.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice Hocking county buck....congrat's to your friend


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Thanks for sharing that great story.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'll tell him ya'll said congrats! I'll try and post a pic when it's back from the Taxi.

Bob,
If you're around Monday my Dad and his friend Stacy will be down there. I'll be down on tuesday if you're out and about. Good luck!

Dale,
I'll be down there tuesday. If you don't still have my number I will PM it to ya. I'll be doing more hanging out than hunting, so feel free to stop on by!

Ben,
That's the secret! The blue jeans blend in with the blue sky while up in the treestand!


----------

